# Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods?



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

Has anyone chipped their 3.6? Revo can reprogram and claim a 15hp and 15 lbs increase which is good, but wanted to know if anybody has done it and how they feel about it.
Any other performance mods that anyone has done, please comment.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Giancarlo)*

I've done it and from the Swift Motorsport Dyno charts, you get way more than 15 HP!


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Scotmbb107)*

With what chip company? I have a Revo dealer close.
What other changes did you notice? would a cold air intake help too?
How much did you get? 
Thanks for the reply, I don't know if people don't do anything to the 3.6 or the forum for this engine is dead, but you are the only one to reply.



_Modified by Giancarlo at 6:24 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Giancarlo)*

A lot of people didn't buy the 3.6 due to the price but if you drive a 3.6 then drive a 2.0t, it's a totally different car. VW advertised 280HP but on the Audi side, the Q7 advertised 290HP from the 3.6 and the R36 has 300HP. My guess and from the numbers 0-60, 1/4 mile etc... This car has 300HP all day long! 100HP more than the 2.0t. I have the Revotechnik tune and I do notice a slight difference, the intake makes the VR6 sound a lot better. The intake gave a MKV R32 12 hp at the wheels in Eurotuner MAG, I expect that would be the same if not more for the 3.6. The Revo tune puts out about 20-30 HP at the wheels more than stock. You do the math! Swiftmotorsports has the dynograph and I'm pretty sure they had a hand in writing the Revo software from what I have read. The revo seemed to raise the rpm shiftpoints, has crisper throttle response, and takes the top speed limiter off. It has been tested and is true. I know a few on here hate speeders but let's say I SAFELY tested this.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Giancarlo)*

Then after that, throw some Nitrous on it and you will have one hell of a Euro sleeper on your hands!


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Scotmbb107)*

Thanks for the reply, I will get the revo tuning done next week then, or should I put the codl air intake first so when they do the tuning they can adjust for the extra air? 
It does have the speed limited to 215km/hr, so that is also a plus to get taken off. 
I am not a big fan of nitrous, just having to add the tank and refill it etc... I like having the power when I want it without it running out at all, so hopefully I will be happy with the air intake and the chip tunning. 
Do you know if I just order a normal MKV 3.2 cold air intake and it fits perfectly or do I need to do some modification to make it fit, any check engine lights? I know on the 2.5 in the Jetta even with the revo tunning it still sent CEL all the time. Power increase was very good with the chip and CAI in that car, although it did send the air over the engine in stock form so that was a big change in air intake temperature that doesn't happen in the 3.6, so the gain should not be as big, if I can get an extra 30hp from both the chip and the CAI, I would be happy. From your post I father that should be easy.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Giancarlo)*

Do you have your before and after dyno charts? I would love to see those.
Thanks.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Giancarlo)*

The MKV R32 fits but you have to install a nipple in the tubing for your evap purge line. The ram air tube that comes up from the fog light area is pretty much impossible to install so I didn't use it from the kit. Type in SWIFTmotorsports, they have the revo dyno there. You can probably look in this forum archives as well.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Scotmbb107)*

Never had a CEL on ever with this tune.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Giancarlo)*

So did you end up getting the revo?
what do you think?
Notice any difference in fuel consumption?


----------



## teng3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (thenew3)*

lol, all the fuel optimizations in the world won't allow you to get angry and get more than your 9mpg on a tank!


----------



## teng3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Scotmbb107)*

There are many theories behind the horsepower discrepancies. One of the more popular ones which is common in the automotive industry (to allow for more trims thus more "features" to market) is to detune certain engines so as not to compete with other models utilizing similar hardware. Of course, this detuning is real and tangible as there would be lawsuits if an engine could not produce what it claims (ergo: Mazda RX-8 debacle). Also, its a very simple task to make an engine produce less power through simple ecu mappings. (In the olden days, the B3 Passat had the same 12V VR6 as the Corrado but produced 172HP instead of the 178HP of the Corrado. This was achieved by adding a few extra bends and kinks to the Passat's exhaust system). So, it makes sense to me that these chips are able to make the claimed 15-20HP increase for one simple reason... The engine was always capable of 300HP as available from the factory in R36 guise. Simply optimizing the map (probably to factory spec for R36) gives you that 20HP increase, which coincidentally coincides with the 300HP rating of the R36!







) This makes perfect sense as there are no hardware differences (compression, cams, intake, etc) between our US 3.6L motor and the Euro R36 motor. How else can the power discrepancy be explained? 
So... if we look at this from another perspective, while we're (USA) able to hit that 300HP mark with a simple chip, ask yourself or anyone else if you've ever heard of an R36 chip that yields 20HP on top of the stock 300hp... It doesn't exist because that engine has already been tuned to its peak.
Take this other piece of info. Porsche who has just released the Panamera has announced a 3.6L narrow angle V6 available for the base trim. Coincidentally, it makes 300HP. While sourced from VW, would you find it odd that Porsche did not try to differentiate their iteration of the same motor from VW's by enhancing the numbers? Probably, the reason is because the engine cannot be tuned further. The intake and exhaust systems are already flawless and seamless in our Passat. Have you seen the 08' Passat Brochure which shows the entire undercarriage of the car? The exhaust layout is beautiful!
HP is a pure numbers game. The biggest offender in my eyes is Nissan with their VQ35 series engine. It was initially offered with 260HP. Immediately, the coupe was offered with 280HP. Shortly after, the Sedan also reached 280hp. Finally, the coupe reached 306hp and the sedan shortly followed suite. At the same time, the Nissan Altima was offered with 260HP in the same motor. You got 280 if you ordered the Altima SE-R. The maxima always had 260HP, but then jumped to 290 in the latest model. It was the same 3.5L engine all along with such drastic HP differences within one model. 
So in conclusion, I deduce that a chip adds real gains to our US spec cars, but only levels the playing field against R36 variants. Applying the same chip to an R36 would probably yield no changes whatsoever. 
I think it is incorrect to assume that our US 3.6L engine is making the same power as an R36 out of the box as Scotmbb107 insists. If that were the case, then you would be claiming that after your chip, you are making 320HP at the crank which I haven't heard anyone claim ever. And as you've noted but on the contrary, the 0-60;1/4 mile times verify to me that there is a HP difference between cars. The R36 is able to reach 60 in just 5.6 seconds while the US spec can reach it in 6.6 seconds. A combination of DSG, launch mode, and 20HP can yield those results, but not DSG alone since both are 4Mo and therefore do not suffer traction issues. 


_Modified by teng3 at 10:47 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (teng3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teng3* »_lol, all the fuel optimizations in the world won't allow you to get angry and get more than your 9mpg on a tank!









Darn!







Guess better learn to tone down my anger in order to save on fuel costs








or take the wife's 2.0t more often.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (teng3)*

I haven't had the time to put the chip in, even though it really is about 2hrs of one afternoon, but just been travelling to much.
I am also talking to a shop about building a turbo kit for us, so don't know if they will do it or I will just have to settle for the chip.
I agree with the R36 and the us 3.6 being the engine with different mapping, it makes sense. 
Road and track or car and driver got 5.9 0-60 from a FWD passat, which is pretty quick in my book.


----------



## DanaVR6 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Giancarlo)*

Any thoughts here on the likelihood of any ECU mods/upgrades triggering the "check engine" light? I have a 08 Passat VR6 4motion and I'm considering the REVO upgrade but heard it could trigger MIL lamp. True/false?


----------



## microman (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (DanaVR6)*

Ive had REVO for about a year now, and no problems at all..


----------



## DanaVR6 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (microman)*

I've been looking into this for my '08 wagon and apparently there's always the potential for glitches with ECU mods...including triggering MIL lamps. I was told the software engineers at the VW can change factory ECU mapping up to 12 times throughout the course of just one model year production run, so the variations can be sometimes tough for aftermarket software engineers to track and adjust to. There's also the concern about voiding your warranty with this mod - unless you buy the REVO "select" switcher and flash it to stock before bringing in your car into the dealership. Then you do exhaust and intake mods and hopefully reach your 295HP goal. In my book that's a lot of work for a rather marginal return...


----------



## B6 3.6 4Motion (Mar 28, 2012)

*i have chipped my 3.6 4Mo*

i have chipped by car last week with Upsolute chip tuning 

10% increase, so it goes to approx 310hp and 290 lb ft. Its definitely more powerful 
slightly more smooth 
slightly loud/deep sound 
when driving like gentlemen (***** foot) the gear shifts in "D" at 200-300 rpm higher than stock. 
removed speed limiter (watch out your tire speed rating) 
no comments on fuel economy yet, bcz i havnt finished a tank 
only runs at 91 octane, unlike stock which runs fine on 87 (with less fuel economy) 
I requested not to increase speed limiter to 7000rpm (unlike other companies like unitronic) 
I have felt all these changes after chipping. they only advertise 10% increase 
Price $350 CDN.


----------



## Nick the Greek (Apr 10, 2012)

The way the 3.6 feels in the new Touareg I wouldn't be surprised if it was producing 290 hp, and it makes a good sound, almost on par with the 2004 v8 Touareg I had years ago. Im not sure if chip tuning is worth it. What do you guys think, does it feel faster?


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Revo has sales a few times a year, so you can get their tune for $300.

If you have an 06 or 07 the tune fixes the terrible throttle response. I don't know that a chipped 3.6 will suddenly go like a bat outta hell, but owners say its got more pick up and they all like it. Revo, Uni...etc.


----------



## adiroot (Nov 8, 2005)

I've had the Revo chip for almost 2 years/30k mi, and have loved it. No cel, no issues at all on my 2007 4mo wagon.
I've no idea if it gives more horsepower, but the throttle response is soooo much better, esp.in sport mode.
I've heard that the chip is nothing more than the stock R36 code.


----------



## stefokebec (Apr 19, 2012)

B6 3.6 4Motion said:


> i have chipped by car last week with Upsolute chip tuning
> 
> Where did you get it done? The upsolute site only lists the European models (3.2L, 250HP)
> 
> Thanks


----------



## adiroot (Nov 8, 2005)

Hillside imports in sw Portland


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

In case anyone is curious, the newer 3.6L VR6 and R36 have the same engine as far as mechanical features go. The Passat 3.6L used to be 12:1 CR, but is now 11.4:1 just like the R36. The difference in performance can be attributed to the two additional pre-catalysts that the US (and probably Euro/Aus) versions have. Of course, the tuning would have to be different, but The exhaust system on the R36 and R32 are more similar, with just two catalysts.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ Yes, see my build thread for pictures of the N.A. exhaust vs the r36's. I have swapped the r32 pre cat sections on my car to omit the first two cats. 

Power has increased, noticeably. And exhaust volume 

There are some differences between the motors hardware wise, but you are right. Mostly the same and tuning will most likely bring them to the same place in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## stefokebec (Apr 19, 2012)

I went for the Revo tune. I love my new car!


----------



## Dragonslayre (Feb 15, 2021)

Scotmbb107 said:


> *Re: Who has chipped their 3.6? other mods? (Giancarlo)*
> 
> Then after that, throw some Nitrous on it and you will have one hell of a Euro sleeper on your hands!


In that the two different intakes have way different thresholds, I would say if you have the plastic or aluminum intake, minimize your boost either chipped or turbo. The plastic intake can only take about 5 psi turbo boost, the aluminum is pretty safe to about 12psi turbo boost but easily cracks over 15, maybe limit it to 10psi.
As far as the performance chips go, remember that the engine is way way more powerful than the stock output allows and could very well break itself off pushed to far. Not saying don't do it, just saying to be prepared to maintain the speed demon.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Dragonslayre said:


> In that the two different intakes have way different thresholds, I would say if you have the plastic or aluminum intake, minimize your boost either chipped or turbo. The plastic intake can only take about 5 psi turbo boost, the aluminum is pretty safe to about 12psi turbo boost but easily cracks over 15, maybe limit it to 10psi.
> As far as the performance chips go, remember that the engine is way way more powerful than the stock output allows and could very well break itself off pushed to far. Not saying don't do it, just saying to be prepared to maintain the speed demon.


Only two posts and you bumped an 8year old thread

Also what aluminum intake manifold are you talking about?


----------



## Dragonslayre (Feb 15, 2021)

G60ING said:


> Only two posts and you bumped an 8year old thread
> 
> Also what aluminum intake manifold are you talking about?


What does bumps mean, and why does it matter? 
I have an aluminum in take manifold and an ABS plastic intake manifolds on two different passage, both 2006,


----------



## Dragonslayre (Feb 15, 2021)

Passats, not passage.... typo....


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

There are no aluminum manifold on 3.6 passats or Touaregs. The silver ones are plastic. The black ones are plastic. 

The black manifolds actually hold together better.


----------

